# Rumours Has It....



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2020)

....that Meng supposedly should have taken over the Wingnut Wings molds, including those for their Avro Lancaster, here's to hoping! 🤞🏻


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2020)

Time will tell.....


----------



## Ol 45 (Dec 3, 2020)

Meng did a lot of the molding for Wingnut Wings and the Dr.1 boxed and sold by Meng supposedly
was originally all set up by Wingnut before they expired.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2020)

It would be criminal if they where not


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Dec 6, 2020)

According to this video from Andy's Hobby HQ Meng is the group that built some of WNW's molds and the only reason they released this Fokker Dr. I was because WNW's was having them make the mold when they went out of business so Meng took the mold as payment and produced it themselves. It is still uncertain if Meng was simply their mold maker or if they actually retained the molds and were doing the injections for the kits as well. Or if someone else has bought the molds as one of WNW's assets. We only know about that one kit as this point.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

